# DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go Is Ready for the Road



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go Is Ready for the Road*



> El SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 3, 2007--Just in time for the summer travel season, DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service provider, is launching DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go ("Satellite-to-Go"), the world's first portable satellite TV system.
> 
> Beginning today, the DIRECTV(R) Sat-Go unit, created by DIRECTV and TV producer/writer, Rick Rosner, is available to DIRECTV customers for $1,499. DIRECTV customers who are interested in purchasing a DIRECTV Sat-Go unit can call 1-800-DIRECTV. The DIRECTV Sat-Go will be available at participating retail locations across the country soon.
> 
> ...


See the rest of press release at: *DirecTV Investor Relations*

See DBSTalk's "First Look" of the Sat-Go.... *Here*


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

yeah... i just got an automated phone call telling me it's available. for once they are on top of things and letting customers know about it when it first launches instead of 3 months later.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

$1499 :eek2: Ouch!

I really want one, though


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl or anyone else do you know what the model number is? I am trying to find out if we have them in my system at work yet for the day we will receive them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl or anyone else do you know what the model number is? I am trying to find out if we have them in my system at work yet for the day we will receive them.


The only model number I know for it is: Z11 (instead of D11)...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The only model number I know for it is: X11 (instead of D11)...


Thanks for the reply Earl. We either don't have it in our system yet or we have it under a different model.


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually it's the Z11 waiting to try one out this weekend if i can get my hands on it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lukep10 said:


> Actually it's the Z11 waiting to try one out this weekend if i can get my hands on it.


DOOOHH!!!!!.... Yes, I had X10/X11 on the brain, as my coworker and I where talking about them this morning.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

To be exact, it's the Z11-500 (remember, Humax is -500).


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

x10 i've heard of, whats x11?


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> To be exact, it's the Z11-500 (remember, Humax is -500).


Would they attach the -500 to it since they would be the only ones to make it? I never noticed it on the LD2060's Humax makes but I don't handle them often enough to know how that all works out.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lukep10 said:


> Would they attach the -500 to it since they would be the only ones to make it? I never noticed it on the LD2060's Humax makes but I don't handle them often enough to know how that all works out.


Yes, they probably will add the -500 to it... because it is a DirecTV product, and that is their naming convention.

The LD2060 was a HUMAX product, with a DirecTV receiver in it.

As for the X11... I knew it wasn't based on a D10, so I made it X11


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

What sats is it able to pick up?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Brandon428 said:


> What sats is it able to pick up?


With the included portable SAT... just the 101
But when at home, or have access to another Phase III or newer dish, it will see 101, 110, 119


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

That thing is cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Well I rather just bring my 30' LCD and a extra dish and receiver on camping trips instead of dishing out 1500 bucks on this. I don't really see the benefit in getting this although with my obsession of electronics I'll probably convince myself that somehow there is.:lol: Anybody else see or not see the point of getting this,maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Brandon428 said:


> Well I rather just bring my 30' LCD and a extra dish and receiver on camping trips instead of dishing out 1500 bucks on this. I don't really see the benefit in getting this although with my obsession of electronics I'll probably convince myself that somehow there is.:lol: Anybody else see or not see the point of getting this,maybe I'm wrong.


Well... if you don't have a 30" LCD (BTW... I would love to see your 30' one  )... or have an extra receiver lying around, and the dish/tripod... and power supply for those.

This particular unit, does fold up very nicely... and has a pretty good protective case for the travel... Does have a battery pack, and can run on DC power from the CAR...


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

My bad,I do not have a 30' LCD.....just for the record.:lol: The price just turns me off to it. Maybe I 'm cheap?


----------



## sonicranger001 (Mar 10, 2007)

As mentioned above.

The WHOLE entire reason for this system is to reach out to those middle of the road (literally lol) customers. Think about the average RV'er. Do they have the skill and aptitude to be aiming, hooking up wires and all that EVERYTIME plus carting around the not-tiny 18" dish etc.

Basically DirecTv is trying to streamline that process and say to the average person "Hey look how easy it is to use this thing!"

Plus it will come down in price probably by Christmas and you'll have hundreds of people going out and buying them as Christmas presents for the "travelers" in the family.

Just my $.02!!!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

sonicranger001 said:


> As mentioned above.
> 
> The WHOLE entire reason for this system is to reach out to those middle of the road (literally lol) customers. Think about the average RV'er. Do they have the skill and aptitude to be aiming, hooking up wires and all that EVERYTIME plus carting around the not-tiny 18" dish etc.
> 
> ...


Good point, and I hope they sell alot and I like the fact that the company I subscribe too is trying to stay on the edge of technology and expanding the possibilities. I don't travel much but I'd love for someone to buy me one.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I for one think this thing is a GREAT idea! It's Cutting Edge for sure. I am a gadget guy from the word GO............but, $1500 makes me say "NO WAY" positively for sure!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Is that a 'lease' price, or a flat out purchase price?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

The SatGo is a purchase only product, from what I heard.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Since it is an integrated TV product, it is a purchase... not a lease.
And part of the reason why it is a higher cost.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

It might not be good for me. I usually make money in May and June by aligning dishes at campgrounds and boat docks. If the price stays up there then it will be cheaper to pay me for quite a few years than to but one of these.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

I see there isn't much hard core info yet on this.

Does this need to be "outside" to work? Or will it work inside an RV/etc.?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cheer said:


> I see there isn't much hard core info yet on this.
> 
> Does this need to be "outside" to work? Or will it work inside an RV/etc.?


What other kind of information are you looking for:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83951

The DISH needs to have a view of the SOUTH... towards Texas..
The unit doesn't change physics, where the SAT signal really can't penatrate anything... except possibly glass.

The box it self... work great in doors, connected to my home SAT dish...
I am watching it right now actually.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

> The unit doesn't change physics


.

WHAT!!!! :eek2: D* better get back to the lab!

I guess they see enough of a market. It will be interesting to come back in a month or two and see what the street price is.

While I do a lot of camping I don't think I'll be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

lukep10 said:


> x10 i've heard of, whats x11?


A computer graphical interface http://www.x.org.


----------



## hankfreeman (Apr 9, 2007)

I just called to try and get one of these. They told me that since I have the Titanium package that I am not eligible. BS if you ask me.

-Hank


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> My bad,I do not have a 30' LCD.....just for the record.:lol: The price just turns me off to it. Maybe I 'm cheap?


No, you're not cheap, the price is outrageous... I mean geez...

You can buy a quiet Honda generator, a 24-32" widescreen HD LCDTV, a dish, mount, 
and spare receiver for less than that.

I mean sure it's more portable, but no way that thing is worth that much money. 
That's definitely an "I've got more money than sense" toy... which no doubt folks 
will buy nonetheless.

Of course, the early adopters always pay to drop the price for everyone else... I 
can't see this thing having a mass market for anything more than $399-$499 tops.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hankfreeman said:


> I just called to try and get one of these. They told me that since I have the Titanium package that I am not eligible. BS if you ask me.
> 
> -Hank


Not "eligible" ?

I am sure you are "eligible" to give then $1,500 for the unit....
It may not be included in one of the 10 included receivers in Titanium... as "technically" this is classified as a TV, with an integrated receiver and dish..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

uscboy said:


> You can buy a quiet Honda generator, a 24-32" widescreen HD LCDTV, a dish, mount,
> and spare receiver for less than that.


Don't forget the Pickup Truck, or Mini-Van to hall that amount of stuff around.
You are talking a LOT of space and hasle needed for that list of items...

Yes the $1499 is expensive... and it will probably drop over the comming year. It is the first of it's kind... and usually it will take a while for the market to respond and then the price to respond accordingly.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

The flat panel (phased array) antenna is $350 alone. Add in a un-subsidized D11 receiver (another $200) and a flat panel monitor (another $200 or so) and you're halfway to the purchase price before adding in batteries, case, integration costs, etc. The price will probably go below $1000 by year end, but not much below I expect.


----------



## hankfreeman (Apr 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not "eligible" ?
> 
> I am sure you are "eligible" to give then $1,500 for the unit....
> It may not be included in one of the 10 included receivers in Titanium... as "technically" this is classified as a TV, with an integrated receiver and dish..


A titanium support rep just caleld me back. They said tehy got approval from the owners to sell me one. Dont really know what that means, but she said if they try and put it in as a normal sale under my account that it wouldnt work. Either way, i am geting one, i just need to connect it to a phone line because they said it only comes with $50 in ppv credit.

-hank


----------



## hankfreeman (Apr 9, 2007)

Also, one thing i learned about titanium is that it is 10 new receivers that you can get when u sign on. you can have more than that hooked up to your account at no additional charge. i think i have 12-13 on my account. One in the RV, etc

-hank


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> A computer graphical interface


Ah! I wasn't thinking of the linux GUI, the company X10 came to mind which led me to wonder about "X11" (which a google search only came up with a toshiba printer part number) but anyway now that i've gone way o/t here.... Thanks for filling me in!


----------



## mjcatc (Oct 15, 2006)

sonicranger001 said:


> As mentioned above.
> 
> The WHOLE entire reason for this system is to reach out to those middle of the road (literally lol) customers. Think about the average RV'er. Do they have the skill and aptitude to be aiming, hooking up wires and all that EVERYTIME plus carting around the not-tiny 18" dish etc.


I consider myself the "average RV'er". We take our trailer out, on average, about once a month during the months where the weather is nice. I have an extra dish that I keep in the trailer and I unplug a box from my kids bedroom for the road trips. After I get a site that has unobstructed view to the south (not that hard really) it usually takes me no more than 5 minutes to be up and running with a strong signal. Thanks D* but I think that I'll save my $1500 for something that I need.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Since it is an integrated TV product, it is a purchase... not a lease.
> And part of the reason why it is a higher cost.


dumb. they've out-priced most of us because its not a lease? slingbox seems the way to go unless you're in the woods.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mganga said:


> dumb. they've out-priced most of us because its not a lease? slingbox seems the way to go unless you're in the woods.


Slingbox only helps you if you have some sort of connection to the internet... or want to watch you on the phone.

Unless you got a EV-DO router, that you can use at the tailgate... or in the forest.

This isn't intended for those that are sitting in the hotel, or at the office.

This also isn't a product targeted at everyone... They are not going to sell 16,000,000 of them.

The HR20 would be $800 a pop if it was not leased, and require a commitment... All of these receivers are a lot more expensive that we "pay" for them.


----------



## shortstop11_jeff (Nov 12, 2003)

I am going to jump on 1 as soon as it drops to 1000. My wife would have no problem with it for sure because of all the stuff we bring to tailgate with, this would be a nice space saver. No more hauling around a dish, cement pole stand, receiver and tv. More room for BEER!!!


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

I love this idea but for rv'ing i want somthing that can pick up the signal while moving and I can get one of those for about $2k


----------



## rkjg24 (Apr 23, 2007)

hey ya'll...just thought I'd let ya'll know that the Sat-GO has gone onto a "wait list."


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

rkjg24 said:


> hey ya'll...just thought I'd let ya'll know that the Sat-GO has gone onto a "wait list."


They may be on a wait list from DTV, but retailers all have access to them, we've got plenty in stock with more on the way this week.


----------



## DJdiddi (Sep 10, 2007)

mocciat said:


> I love this idea but for rv'ing i want somthing that can pick up the signal while moving and I can get one of those for about $2k


Hi @ all,

Although I'm afraid to prove to be a blockhead:
Are there actually alternatives to the Direct TV product? If so, what are they? (I mean apart from the possibility to installing a dish and all the other stuff.) 

I always thought Sat-Go was the very first of its kind..

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The Sat-go is a very first of it's kind for consumer use--that being a satellite receiver, dish, and TV that all fit in a large briefcase format. Ain't nuttin' else like it.

There are other (and better) solutions for satellite viewing while actually in-motion in cars, boats, and RVs. But they are also $2-$5k for the in-motion dish and controller alone. Several manufacturers make them and they often work for Dish, DIRECTV, or Free to air receivers.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DJdiddi (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response Tom!
I don't know if this is even permitted in this forum but could you perhaps name some of these manufactures.

Although 2k may sound much, indeed it is much, I would still like to compare technologies as there are some disadvantages such as that you have to stay at a place and can't eg. move in the car, to receive a broadcast...

Thanks again!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I've run across three that come to mind: Raysat, kvh, motosat. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DJdiddi (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks! ))

Will see what my wife permits me to take from our accounts *muha*


----------

